# 2 male rats need home!!! conway, AR



## amandak (Feb 25, 2012)

i have to rehome my two beloved rats. they are so sweet, but i work 7 days a week and am a full time student, so i literally have no time for them. im hoping someone on here can give them a wonderful home. ive been putting off posting them on craigslist bc i hate the idea of them being snake food . anyway, remy is about nine months old and his brother, oliver, is the same age. remy is an agouti rex and oliver is a brown hooded agouti. they have a 2 level green cage. i have to seperate the levels though because no matter how hard i tried, they keep trying to kill each other ??? they eat oxbow regal rat. i am located in conway arkansas, can drive some bit if i can find them a good home! thanks and please let me know asap!


----------

